# Bulgarian:  in this situation the cavalry would be employed



## Masis

In the latter role the psychological and physical impact of such heavy machines bearing down upon and crashing into a line of enemy troops was beyond dispute, and in this situation the cavalry *would be *employed to support and then exploit the breakthrough made by these heavy vehicles. 


Здравейте. Бихте ли ми помогнали с тази дума. Чудя се дали е биха били, щели да бъдат, вероятно били, или били използвани? Доста варианти са но не зная кой е верния. Няма как всички са верни. Благодаря.


----------



## sokol

I can only help you understand the English sentence, as I don't speak Bulgarian I can't explain in your mother tongue: the cavalry will *definitely *be employed _*if,*_ and as soon as, the war machines will achieve a breakthrough.

If no breakthrough is achieved then the cavalry would not be employed (clearly this wouldn't make sense, they would be slaughtered). Therefore, "would be" in the English sentence.


----------



## Masis

Thanks. I am curious whether it means a probability or here would means a furure in the past tense. Can you tell me please. Or like  next pattern : It would be better if we leave this plase. I hope you understand my doubts.


----------



## sokol

I guess it could be translated as a future in the past tense to Bulgarian - but as I don't know Bulgarian this is a guess only.
You need to understand the English original in order to translate correctly, and the English sentence just says that:

Horses *will *be deployed *if *there is a breakthrough.
If not, then not.


----------



## Masis

Thanks. Yes i understand what it means, you tell me in the best way. It is a variant of furure in the past. We have two ways to say this. But one of them is more appropriate.


----------



## sokol

On second thoughts - it might just be that this is habitual past, or it should be even, that would be then:

- The war machines *will *break through the lines.
- And then the horses *will *charge.

Here there would be no insecurity at all.


----------



## Masis

Yes there is a posibility to be a habitual. In that case we translating this like a simple past tense. Like was, were.


----------



## Darina

щели да бъдат използвани or биха били използвани


----------



## Masis

Мерси отново. А не може ли да е били изпозлвани? Понякога май дори този глагол се използва така без да е бъдеще време в миналото. Или греша?


----------



## Darina

Masis said:


> Мерси отново. А не може ли да е били изпозлвани? Понякога май дори този глагол се използва така без да е бъдеще време в миналото.


 
Със сигурност. Даже в този случай е точно така. Извинявай, но действах автоматично, защото често този израз се превежда с условно наклонение, а тук смисълът е този, който ти е обяснил sokol!


----------



## Masis

Мерси. Често съм попадал на такива изрази. Добре но защо ползват would като има глаголни форми за минали действия? Имаш ли идея? Доста е объркващо. Аз с тия would си имам доста главоболия. Така и не мога да им хвана цаката. Може ли да те пита нещо на лични съобщения. Доста е лесно и не искам да ставам за смях тука във форума с елементарния си въпрос.


----------

